# Input need on pregnant doe.



## Funkerton (Jul 3, 2014)

Would like a bit of info/advice on our possibly very preggers mini Nubian doe. She's become very affectionate towards us lately but more standoffish to her herd mates. Her udder seems to be a bit bigger and more swollen than it was a Chile weeks ago. I've tried to check her tendons/ligaments above her tail, but I haven't the slightest clue what I'm doing. Would love to know when she might drop if you can happen to tell by pics. We have a great vet and delivery supplies on hand. Any advice or info would be greatly appreciated. Oh she's been running with our buck since February.


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm (Mar 20, 2014)

She looks pregnant to me. 
Would this be her first time kidding? It could be 3-4 more weeks before she kids. 
When their udder drops...it can only mean one thing!
Kidzzzz!!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I agree with LittleLouAnnFarm - my guess is that she is about a month away from kidding! 

You are going to see that udder get a lot bigger, her lady parts and all the way around her tail are going to look looser/saggier/lower, and then one day the kids will "drop" when you will see her right side does not stick out as far anymore and there will be a hollow in front of her hip.

She looks to be in good body condition right now - just makes sure she receives adequate protein in these last weeks of pregnancy and then bump it up when she kids to help her maintain condition while producing milk.

Glad to hear you have a vet and kidding kit ready! Cross my fingers for you for an easy one!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I do agree with her udder, when it gets super tight, she is close.

Her udder will start to fill 1 to 1 1/2 months prior to kidding, when did you notice her udder starting?
It isn't super tight, but watch her.

She does appear to be posty and her tailhead area has dropped.

I also see she may be copper deficient, her tail is fishtail.
Is she getting loose salt and minerals?

Checking for ligs, here is a good link that may help 
http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f197/how-find-ligaments-112934/

I see she is wearing a dunce hat, LOL.
Did you use zip ties to attach it?


----------



## Funkerton (Jul 3, 2014)

Great advice/info I appreciate it. It's not her first time. She had twins in the winter of 2012. We bought her from a very loving family that needed to downsize and since she wasn't pure Nubian she was first on the list. I'll certainly keep an eye on her and make sure she gets adequate feed/hay. I honestly didn't think about minerals, but I'll go my the feed store today and pick them up a block. Yep zip ties to keep her dummy helmet on. She well sick her head through the fence the very moment I turn around. The grass is always greener on the other side. Thanks again.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Go with a loose mineral mix, it works much better


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm (Mar 20, 2014)

Yeah, I thought she was mixed.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

LOL, I know how they can be with grass is greener, sometimes we have to do that to stop them, they are such brats.

Look at the copper and selenium % 
Cattle, loose salt and minerals or goat minerals is best. Have it out free choice.

The blocks are no good, they can lick and bite at it all day and won''t get what they need from it.

If you find she is eating a lot of the loose salt and minerals at first, keep adding new to her container, keep her with some at all times, it will not overdose her, she will do this until her body is satisfied. And will slack off it a bit , then go to it as needed.


----------



## Funkerton (Jul 3, 2014)

Great advice. I got some lose minerals for her and the other 2 that we have a well. Thanks a lot.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You are very welcome.


----------



## Funkerton (Jul 3, 2014)

*Update on Lexi. She's really starting to show.*

Just uploading a few more pics to show her progress.


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

I bought a three year pregnant doe in march . I had no idea when her due date was. I tried to feel for ligaments,,could never tell!! I watched to see if she was dropping,,couldn't tell that either. the day she kidded, she was very vocal,,ma ma ma all day! her udder looked a little tighter. I knew she was going to kid that day because she wasn't acting herself. no mucus, no discharge at all..she ended up kidding at 3pm with really no signs except for the constant ma maaa maaa..which isn't like her.. I think yours is ready to pop but im a newbie!!


----------



## Funkerton (Jul 3, 2014)

I'm pretty much a newbie myself. I think she has a week or maybe two left. I've looked thorough a bunch of posts on here and have been using them for reference. Her udder isn't quite as big as I think it will be just before kidding. I'm not too great at checking ligaments either.


----------



## Funkerton (Jul 3, 2014)

Bashful twins, one boy and one girl. She's a great momma so far too.


----------



## Twink90 (Dec 21, 2013)

They are adorable & moms a beauty!! Love her color & markings!!!
 congrats on healthy babies & great pictures to . I love the one with twins by moms head. Just precious


----------

